

Intel is 5% of Israeli Economy; New 7W Ivy Bridge Coming soon - davidf18
http://www.timesofisrael.com/intel-10-of-israels-2012-exports-were-ours/

======
mtgx
Yet another misleading 7W chip from Intel?

[http://www.theverge.com/2013/1/9/3856050/intel-candid-
explai...](http://www.theverge.com/2013/1/9/3856050/intel-candid-explains-
misleading-7w-ivy-bridge-marketing)

